# Ate about 8 Dentastix



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, when I left home today, I had a Dentastix bag that was about a quarter full. Now I'm not sure which dog ate them, but for now I'm going to assume it was the one picking at her food, that means the malt. Should I be concerned? At this moment, I'm just thanking god the ingredients seem much more like chewing gum than rawhide. 

Yes, said dog in question had to open a sealed Ziploc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would call your vet. Some of those things literally can turn into a gummy mess that is not digestible.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

She's acting fairly happy except for the slight anorexia. I have a late class so I can drop her off but I just thought I'd come here and see if there was something I could give her to move things along.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree it is best to take her in. She may not be able to digest such a large amount and could cause blockage. I have never found a truly "healthy" safe and natural "dental bone/chew". Most, if not all, are made from crap ingredients and can be difficult to digest if swallowed in medium sized pieces. I much prefer using Antlerz and bully sticks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just googled Dentastix since I have never heard of them and saw that they are made by Pedigree. Yuck! The ingredients are not so good as I suspected.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Thankfully over consumption only causes overly large Poos. Treats now kept in a jar with a screw lid. If she get's that open I'm having her IQ tested.


----------

